# cto. atenuador voltaje con Triac disparo UJT



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 3, 2010)

comunidad que tal, Feliz Año antes que nada.

   Traigo una duda muy dudosa, el cto. que les adjunto en este tema es de un atenuador de voltaje con disparo UJT y recortador Triac que lo vi en mi clase de electrónica industrial; necesito realizar el cto. para una carga de 1200w puramente resistivo, un voltaje de 120V alterno, pero la resistencia "R2" que se muestra en el diagrama es de 2.2K ohm de 5wtts, y pues esta bien para la cantidad de corriente que deja pasar esa resistencia pero el tamaño y el calor disipado de dicho elemento se me hace una molestia, pero ahora si la resistencia "R2" la cambiara por una de 22K ohm, entonces la corriente que pasara por ahí es menor, ya que no se necesita mucha corriente para disparar el UJT y el Triac además que la potencia disipada será de menos wtts, quizás con una resistencia de 1w sea suficiente. Ahora mi duda es, es posible lo ya mencionado?   


espero que me entiendan


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola Mark TLLZ

Tal Vez Despues de 3 Dias ya hayas experimentado si cambiando R2 tu circuito Funciona.

Pero En Fin, Ve El Documento Adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 26, 2010)

MrCarlos, ahora eh entendido
olvide los principios basicos!
nunca caí en cuenta del voltaje en la resistencia.
vere la corriente de disparo del triac y calculare las otras caidas de corrriente, y asi calcular la corriente que necesito que pase por R2 y calcular el valor de la resistencia y la potencia!

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 26, 2010)

sip, pero mas alla de los calculos que hagas...no te va a convenir nunca cambiar el valor de un componente.

por algo el diseñador del circuito lo hizo asi.

muchas veces se descubren mejoras...pero en este tipo de circuito, la corriente que pasa a travez de un resistor como r2 seguro afecta en la velocidad de carga del capacitor, y tambien va a afectar en el angulo de fase en que el triac va a conducir...

saludos.


----------



## jorge2005 (Feb 11, 2010)

El aumentar R2 no afectará ningun elemento del circuito. A la manera práctica. Cámbialo y pruebalo, veras si funciona o no; observa si presenta algunos inconvenientes en el funcionamiento, si no entonces "Bingo"


----------



## gstvvlzqz (Feb 24, 2010)

En este tipo de circuito de disparo, R2 siempre tiene que disipar algunos watts, ya que trabaja durante todo el tiempo. Si consideras que la resistencia de carga es mucho menor que R2 y que el Vz del diodo zener es también mucho menor que la amplitud del voltaje de la fuente de C.A., entonces la potencia de R2 la puedes estimar como 
P=120*120/2200=6.54 watts. Yo en lo personal instalaría un resistor que pueda disipar hasta 10 watts para que se mantenga tibia, aunque ocupe mayor espacio.
No te conviene aumentar el valor de R2 ya que no tendrías suficiente corriente para que trabaje de forma adecuada el circuito del UJT y pudiera fallar el encendido del TRIAC.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

yo en otro diseño de dimmer con triac, modifique un resistor incrementandolo al doble...o bien se incrementaba al doble el capacitor de carga...

pero yo lo hice porque el dimmer solo atenuaba hasta la mitad de la luminosidad...de esta manera logre atenuar del todo

saludos.


----------

